# Need assistance with tracking down a cell number



## Thom (Jul 6, 2014)

Good morning.

My wife and I are having some problems and I suspect she may be in contact with an old boyfriend.

I am trying to track down a cell phone number that shows up on our cell phone bill with a lot of texts and calls to her from the area code in which he lives but I'm not having much luck.

Without going into all the details of why I suspect she is in contact with an old love I would like your help in better finding out who owns this number (actually there are two numbers).

1.) If I dial the suspicious number(s) using *67 does that protect me from being discovered? I would really hate for this to turn out being completely innocent and her finding out I am spying on her as that won't help the situation. 

2.) What is a good reverse cell phone look up site? I've tried several but the can't associate a name with the number. I've tried; Intellius, Peoplefinder, Spokeo, and Phonedetective but none of them can place a name with the numbers.

3.) Is there a service similar to Spydialer that will call the number until someone picks up? If a guy owns the cell phone I've likely got a problem. I've tried Spydialer to see what the voice mail is and for the first suspicious number Spydialer couldn't find a voicemail. For the second number the voicemail is a default message that simply has a standard "you've reached xxx-xxx-xxxx" but not in the cell owners voice so that wasn't helpful at all.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thom said:


> Good morning.
> 
> My wife and I are having some problems and I suspect she may be in contact with an old boyfriend.
> 
> ...


Go to a PI.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

idk the answers to your questions but you could call the numbers from a phone not associated with you. grocery stores here still have public phones available to use.

sorry you are here. best of luck to you.


----------



## Thom (Jul 6, 2014)

jim123 said:


> Go to a PI.


Thanks Jim but I would rather exhaust the less expensive options first. Of course if I keep spending $9.99 on unsuccessful searches I could hire an attorney soon.


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thom said:


> Thanks Jim but I would rather exhaust the less expensive options first. Of course if I keep spending $9.99 on unsuccessful searches I could hire an attorney soon.


They will not charge as much just to find a number.


----------



## Just Joe (May 26, 2014)

Maybe buy a cheap burner phone and then you can call whenever you want until someone answers?

Or text a message like "just got this new number, please call when you can" and end it with your wife's first initial?

A voice-activated recorder in her car probably would give you a much more definitive answer in less than a week. They cost about 50 bucks according to this post from weightlifter:

_Standard evidence post pasted below. Just do it. Its step by step.

Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the computer whenever you enter the room. She is suddenly staying out until 2 to 5 in the morning. She has new single friends. She has lost weight and is dressing hotter to boot. Her ex contacted her 3 weeks ago and she wants “to meet to catch up at some public place” “I love you but not in love with you.” or version thereof. Any of this sound familiar? If your wife comes home from an alone time does she immediately change liners, change panties possibly even immediately laundering them?, shower? This can be an after the fact clean up.

If you are reading this your gut is going crazy. “Relax”, in that there is a high liklihood that you are not crazy at least. “Your gut” is your basic instinct from the caveman period. There is something up with your mate. It is part of your mind built into you and in your DNA. You probably cant sleep. You are losing weight like crazy and are not hungry. Well if you are reading this and that is 90% of you reading this if its your first time... You are embarking on what is probably going to be the worst time of your life.

Chin up, yes I know it is damn near impossible to believe now, but I and the people at TAM here have taken dozens of men through this process. Some reconcile, most dont in the long run so be aware. Most of us hang around this grim grim place for a sense of “pay it forward” and “getting at the truth” Even in divorce, the long run the majority find love again... yes really. Often selecting a far far better future companion. Read poster BFF for a thread of disaster, divorce, recovery, and a new wonderful woman in his life. Younger and hotter, yes, but also one with better boundaries, often a far far better personality match. Oh and they get to go through that first time with her after the first I love you's have been exchanged. Just know, that for the majority, even if the marriage crashes, in six months, a year, maybe two you will wonder how you got so far so fast and how great your new life is. You will also be MUCH MUCH stronger as a person.

So. Here are your instructions. Do this now. I dont mean next week. I mean make something up within the next day and GET IT DONE! Not looking will only prolong your agony.
Rule 1 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding.
Rule 2 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding.
Rule 3 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding.

NO MORE CONFRONTS!! Play dumb husband for a bit. Dont drive her further underground! Soft confronts with little evidence RARELY WORK AND ONLY MAKE GETTING AT THE TRUTH HARDER!!! THIS PROLONGS YOUR AGONY!

Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 or ICDPX333 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY a cheap VAR. SONY SONY SONY. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon here IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.

Setup instructions are on page 19. Also good stuff on page 31.
Use 44K bit rate for balancing file size vs quality DO NOT USE 8K!!!!! Simply put. The higher the quality the better the sound and 8K sucks. ALSO. The higher the quality the more you can manipulate the mp3 in Audacity.
Set VOR "on" see page 38
See page 40 for adding memory if necessary
Play with it yourself to get familiar. TEST IT OUT
Turn off the beep feature. Its on one of the menus. You can even play prevent defense by going to a dollar store, buying uber-cheapie earbuds, cut off the buds but put in the jack which will actually disable the speaker for additional protection.

Go to Walmart and buy heavy duty velcro.
This is one item: Velcro Heavy-Duty Hook and Loop Fastener VEK90117: Office : Walmart.com
also
Purchase VELCRO Hook and Loop Fasteners, Sticky-Back, for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
The velcro is usually in the fabric section or less often in the aisle with the fasteners like screws. The velcro pack is mostly blue with a yellow top. Clear pack shows the vecro color which is black or white.

Use the velcro to attach the var under her seat UP INSIDE. SECURE IT WELL!!!!!! So well even a big bump wont knock it off. attach one side HD velcro from Walmart to back. USE BIG PIECE
attach other side HD velcro again UP INSIDE car seat. ATTACH THE CRAP out of it. It needs to stay put going over big potholes or railroad tracks.

Put the second VAR in whatever room she uses to talk in when you are not around. If you are a typical man, use your size advantage to put it someplace she cant reach, even on a chair. Beware spring cleaning season if she does it.

I recommend exporting the sound files to your comp. The recorder is very cumbersome for playback.

Amazon has a pen VAR that can be placed in a purse or other small place to get remote conversations. Yes the pen works.

IMPORTANT warning. If you hear another man and perhaps a little kissing or activity... STOP Listening and have a trusted friend listen and tell you what went on. Knowing she is a cheat will kill you. Hearing her moan while another man is inside her will murder you to your very soul!!!!!! You are not strong enough to hear that. Dont try it. I know what I am talking about in this.

If you need clean up the recordings get Audacity. Its free from the internet. I have used it on var work for others here to remove things like engine noise. If needed, I have done var work for four men here. RDMU is the only one who has released some of the confidentiality.

Lets be very clear about what the VAR is for and is not for. It will not be court admissible evidence. It is not for the confrontation. IT IS TO GET YOU AHEAD OF THE AFFAIR so you can gain other real evidence by knowing the who and when. NEVER MENTION YOUR VAR EVIDENCE. As far as the cheater is concerned, they were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!!

The ezoom GPS has been found to be easy to buy at Radio shack and useful. There is even a locator webpage you can track with. Amazon sells a semen detection kit called checkmate.

Look for a burner phone. This is a second phone from a prepay service just used for cheating communications. That is often why wives let the husband "see their phone" They don't use their main phone for cheating purposes.

There is an app out there called teensafe. Its for both Iphone and Android. It monitors texts, GPS and facebook. Needs no jailbreak. Not perfect and delayed but no jailbreak required.

Look for apps on her phone like words with friends. It has a non traceable texting feature.
Here is a list 25 Apps to Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend | Complex

If he uses chrome or firefox, there is probably a list of saved passwords you can look at. Even if his email isn't saved there, people usually only use a couple of different passwords, so one from the list might work.

For firefox it's Tools -> Options -> Security -> Saved Passwords

For Chrome it's the little box with three bars in the top right -> Settings - Show advanced settings -> Managed saved passwords

If paternity is in doubt, (gredit graywolf2) SNP Microarray: Unlike amniocentesis, a non-invasive prenatal paternity test does not require a needle inserted into the mother’s womb. The SNP microarray procedure uses new technology that involves preserving and analyzing the baby’s DNA found naturally in the mother’s bloodstream. The test is accurate, 99.9%, using a tiny quantity of DNA — as little as found in a single cell.

Credit john1068
Is her internet browsers set up to use Google as the default search engine? And does she use a gmail account? If so, she can delete here browser history all she wants, that only deletes the history that is localbin the browser itself...

On ANY computer, navigate to https://google.com/history. Log in using her gmail credentials and you'll have all history right there. Cant be deleted unless your wife logs in this same way...she'd only be deleting Chrome, IE, or Firefox history, not the Google history when deleting within the browser itself.

There does not appear to be a function within the Android OS that allows the recall of deleted info as is found on IOS. However, even on Android, When a text is deleted, the OS simply "loses" the address to where it is on the memory chip, but it's still there.

Go to your computer and navigate to Dr. Fone for Android @ Dr.Fone for Android - Android Phone & Tablet Data Recovery SoftwareAndroid Phone Data Recovery.

You can download a trial version if you're operating system is XP/Vista/Win 7/Win 8 all on either 32 or 64 bit.

Download the program to your computer, open it, connect the Android phone to the computer via the micro USB cable and follow the instructions on the Dr. Fone program. You can recover deleted SMS, MMS, photos (yes, this includes SnapChats), vids, and documents.

Not everything is recoverable because the operating system continues to overwrite the data so if you don't recover this data on a regular basis, you may miss some pieces...

But there are also many Android apps that store deleted files and texts, even some that allow you to download and HID the app (ex. ).

They are also in her Spotlight Search...don't even need to connect to a computer. All deleted texts are still held onto. Type in the contact TELEPHONE number and every text, even the deleted ones, will show up in the search.

IOS 7 from any home screen put your finger in the middle of the screen and swipe downward. Enter the telephone number and start reading the hits.

IOS 6 from the first home screen, swipe left, enter the telephone number and start reading the hits.

Credit rodphoto 01162014
After researching the web for countless hours about software to find deleted messages on my wife's iphone I figured out this super easy method.

From the home screen swipe left to right until the spotlight page appears. Its a screen with the key board at bottom and a box at the top that says "search iphone" type your typical search words, anything sexual etc... All past messeges containing the search word will appear on a list, deleted or not. You'll only get the first line but that is usually enough. Just busted my wife again doing this a few days ago!

Rugs: swipe left on your first page of the main menu.

"spotlight search" under settings -> general -> spotlight search has to show "messages" as ticked.

Right here, right now: Taking screenshots on iOS devices -> hold down home button and press sleep button. The screenshot will be placed under your photo album.

Also there is an app to "stitch" messages like a panoramic photo, but only for iPad. go to app store and search "stitch". Damn it's 4 am. i need to go to bed.

Note that this applies only to Spotlight Search in IOS 6 and lower. For IOS 7 running on Iphone 4 and 5, put your finger in the middle of any of the home screens and swipe downward.

Type in the search string you want (telephone number, contact name, keyword, etc) and it will search every instance in the iPhone where that appears.

You may FIRST want to go into the Settings>General>Spotlight Search and then check or uncheck the areas that you want to search - make certain that "messages" and "mail" are CHECKED or else your search will not look into these areas. The same info is on the spot light on the ipad too ! If the settings isnt checked off, you can find all the same history!

Credit tacoma 03072014

This Google search history page weightlifter mentioned here doesn't just record the search term it records everything spoken into Google Now by voice command. There is a text read out for everything spoken into the phone through Google Now and since Androids later versions have integrated Google Now right into the OS just about everything spoken into an Android phone is saved at https://google.com/history

Commands to call me, entire voice texts, everything said into the phone is right here. I don't even know how it could be deleted if you wanted to. Considering almost everyone has an Android phone and voice command is becoming more popular this is a nice tool for a BS. It even has every Google Maps/Navigator GPS search saved._


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I found something interesting once by just putting the phone number in a Google search: (xxx) xxx-xxxx


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

namefromphone.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How do you know it's a cell phone? Some of the VOIP services will issue numbers. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Can you have a trusted friend from out of state call and ask for "old flame"?

If he says "speaking" you know it's him; if he says "you have the wrong number" you know it's not him.

Do you have access to the phone at all? How many times do they text/call? Isn't the contact listed in her phone? Surely at some point she sleeps, and/or pees and poops?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

Just ring the phone........don't talk, just listen.

If this were my wife and I thought for a moment she was 'in contact' and I had a strange number I wouldn't hesitate.

What have you got to lose?


----------



## nikkin (May 8, 2012)

Thom said:


> Good morning.
> 
> My wife and I are having some problems and I suspect she may be in contact with an old boyfriend.
> 
> ...


Free Cell Number Search | Spy Dialer
I have used this so many times! It is free.. but you can only use it something like 5 times in one day..and it has to be a cell phone.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Try going to facebook and typing the number in the search bar.

If they used the phone number to register the account, it will pop up with their name.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Stay away from Spy Dialer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Dear lord, so high tech people have forgotten a little thing called a pay phone. Or you can use a pre-paid phone card


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

What is this "pay phone" you speak of??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> What is this "pay phone" you speak of??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same thing as a burner phone?

:scratchhead:


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Whitepages.com if it is a cell number there is a link to have the number texted to your cell costs like 1.99 or so I think something like that for a month as soon as you get the info text stop and the monthly charges stop. Been awhile since I used it so I don't remember completely.
You could also try a google search, I also believe you can use a code *67 or something like that from a land line and it will block your phone number id once again been awhile so look into it.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Stay away from Spy Dialer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why? used it before and it worked did they change it?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I dunno... Prior user promo'ed it as a free service.

In actuality if you use it during a free trial, it TELLS the person you are calling they've been Spy-dialed. You need to pay to do it anonymously.

OP hasn't returned... But again why can't he just pick up and look at his wife's phone??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thom (Jul 6, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I dunno... Prior user promo'ed it as a free service.
> 
> In actuality if you use it during a free trial, it TELLS the person you are calling they've been Spy-dialed. You need to pay to do it anonymously.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thom (Jul 6, 2014)

Thom said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's out of state and her phone is password protected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Edit: OP TRied spy diaper with no luck, according to first post.

Ok now I understand why you cannot check the phone.

So does she live in same area as the exboyfriend? Then that is bad news. But if that is the case she could also be calling anyone with that area code. If exbf is in a unique city, then that is also a red flag, especially if you guys are apart.

I know you didn't want to get into details, but are you separated from her maritally, or apart due to work or family reasons?

I still like my original plan, have a trusted friend from another area call the number until the user picks up.


----------



## Thom (Jul 6, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Edit: OP TRied spy diaper with no luck, according to first post.
> 
> Ok now I understand why you cannot check the phone.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thom (Jul 6, 2014)

Thom said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We live together in one state and her parents are in another. Her exbf lives down the street from her parents and she is visiting her parents now. There were two numbers that just started texting her over the past week or two from her parents area code. One checked out to be a high school friend (female ) and I don't know about the other yet. I tried spydialer and it wasn't all that great. Basically you get to hear their answering service and if it's a standard greeting you are no better off than before. 

This wouldn't normally bother me but when we had a rocky spot in our marriage a few years ago she was in contact with him a good bit. Fortunately we live a long way away so no chance anything got physical. From the texts and emails I saw it was nothing of a sexual nature but too intimate just the same. Although things are better now I'm obviously still concerned. 

I'm typing this from my iphone so it's rather tedious. I'll let you know something if anything new develops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Good luck man! 

Just in case it needs to be said, don't let on at all that you are even 1% suspicious. Just play dumb oblivious husband as you try to find out what's up.

Also very possible it's just a local friend or a family members number.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Thom said:


> We live together in one state and her parents are in another. Her exbf lives down the street from her parents and she is visiting her parents now. There were two numbers that just started texting her over the past week or two from her parents area code. One checked out to be a high school friend (female ) and I don't know about the other yet. I tried spydialer and it wasn't all that great. Basically you get to hear their answering service and if it's a standard greeting you are no better off than before.
> 
> This wouldn't normally bother me but when we had a rocky spot in our marriage a few years ago she was in contact with him a good bit. Fortunately we live a long way away so no chance anything got physical. From the texts and emails I saw it was nothing of a sexual nature but too intimate just the same. Although things are better now I'm obviously still concerned.
> 
> I'm typing this from my iphone so it's rather tedious. I'll let you know something if anything new develops.


What type of phone does she use? If it's an iPhone, do you know her Apple iTunes account ID (this will be an e-mail address) and the corresponding password? If so, and assuming that she's backing up her phone via iCloud, you can use Wondershare Dr. Fone to export the texts, pics, FaceTime call history, etc from the most recent backup of her phone.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You can also set up a Skype account and call from there. Have a female call and ask for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Very simple. You don't need to use her phone. You don't need to use a pay phone. You don't need a burn phone.

Use a caller ID spoofer. I used Spoof Tel. There's a free trial, and you can call up to five times for free. Call this number using your wife's number. 

It works for real. The caveat is that you only have one shot at this, because that person will call your wife, thinking she called him.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

The fact that you are here and have to do this should shock the **** out of you. What else is going on? Seriously though snoop and snoop like the master thief. There are lots of other things to do.


----------



## nikkin (May 8, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Stay away from Spy Dialer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why????


----------



## nikkin (May 8, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I dunno... Prior user promo'ed it as a free service.
> 
> In actuality if you use it during a free trial, it TELLS the person you are calling they've been Spy-dialed. You need to pay to do it anonymously.
> 
> ...


It SAYS.. you have been spy dialed.. but NEVER gives out the person who your number into spy dialer.. I have used it tons of times..and also have called my own number now and again to be sure it is totally anonymous.. it ISSS.. sureee they know someone called.. but NOT you..!


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, OP Says he used it and it didn't work so I guess it's moot anyway.

But the last thing I would want to do is leave a suspected OM or OW a message saying they've been spy-dialed. That would drive everyone so far underground they'd be bunking with the devil.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Well, OP Says he used it and it didn't work so I guess it's moot anyway.
> 
> But the last thing I would want to do is leave a suspected OM or OW a message saying they've been spy-dialed. That would drive everyone so far underground they'd be bunking with the devil.


No doubt.


----------



## Thom (Jul 6, 2014)

Spydialer works okay if they have a voicemail that they recorded but you can get the standard "voice" that comes with your phone system that simply says the person at xxx-xxx-xxxx isn't available.

I purchased a paid version of spydialer and just tried it on my phone. I didn't even see that I had a call but on spydialer I could hear my voicemail greeting. I read that the free version doesn't offer the "stealth" mode or whatever they call it.

Anyway, spydialer didn't help me with the what I wanted.


----------



## SomeLeaves (Mar 7, 2013)

I second the recommendation to use a caller ID spoofer (I've used Bluff My Call).


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

OP throwing this out there. if you want any of us to dial the number for you, and ask for such -and-such, just send us a Private Message with the info. I volunteer if you want to go that route, or anyone else on here you feel you can trust.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I would call from a blocked number or use a spoofcard and have it come across as 000-000-0000 as I have seen that before from advertisers. 

I would script this out on paper so as not to wing it and mess up..

I would offer the person a no strings attached free sub to a newspaper or magazine.. 

Google *"War of the Roses"* its is something a radio station does when a spouse suspects their partner is cheating.. Basically they convince the person that they can send a dozen roses no strings attached.. All they need to do is give their name and the name and address of the person they want to send the roses to.. 

Again all you need is a name, you suspect this person already so offer him sports magazine if he is into sports, etc.. 

If you call both number and he answers both you will hear him tell you, you already solicited me already.. You can confirm it by asking his name again and just saying Oh yes, I see you in our database.. 

Think of the questions someone would ask to reject the offer.

You need to make it clear that you are not asking for a credit card number and that you get paid by the magazine company.. The only thing he will get is a list of other magazines or subscriptions he might be interested with his first magazine in the hopes he uses the service again.. 

You can even offer him a Digital format that can be used on any IOS or Android based device and internet browser. All you need is an email address. Incase he doesn't want paper and wants to go green 

But do not wing it.. Have a script..


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Like somebody else already said. A caller ID spoofer. You can use any number and name you want. If they use redial it will call the number you entered. some even has a voice changer and it can make you sound like a woman. I got a good friend to use it on his phone to call me with OM.s phone number and hang up several times when I was with my wife. The panicked look on her face was priceless. One thing I thought about after everything hit the fan was I wished I would have used a radio station in town to say he won a prize and get his name.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thom, call her while she is there and say you are filing.
When she ask why, just say she knows why.

You know and we know she is doing him while there. there, Iv'e said it.

If she runs home, tell her you want a poly. But don't tell her while she is still there.

Good Luck,


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thom, any luck? Did you find the information you were looking for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

Try this: SafeCaller.com Telephone Safety Directory - Home


----------

